# Power Line Easements



## mml373

One of a number of properties I viewed recently has a couple of power line easements across it. Appears as though they don't run lines along narrow dirt roads around there... I don't really have a problem granting the utility company access except for if I have animals/livestock on the place.

Can anyone tell me what issues I might need to consider if a property of interest has utility company lines run across it?

Pastures are big enough that the lines don't seem to me like they're a big deal. And they do provide the opportunity to have an additional building powered with relatively low expense to run power line since the utility's main line is "right there."


----------



## muleskinner2

mml373 said:


> I don't really have a problem granting the utility company access


If the power lines are already in place when you purchase the property, the power company already has an easement and you won't have anything to say about it.


----------



## mml373

Yes, I understand that. This is property I'm considering for purchase. Just interested in others' experiences.


----------



## Fishindude

I'd rather be without the easement through my ground if given the choice. Having said that, I have a railroad going through one of our farms and it's really not been a problem. A couple trains per day go through there and a couple times per year they come through doing track maintenance, spraying brush, etc.


----------



## Wolf mom

You cannot lock the utility company out. If you want to use that area as a pasture and gate it, it's usually OK if the gate is wide enough and kept unlocked. Some utility companies will work with you and supply a lock - you double lock the gate with their lock and one of yours. 

Neighbor had a high tension line (multiple wires) running near her house. Said she always heard the "annoying" buzzing. Some say living near high tension wires is bad for your health. I dunno.
I will say in regards to that, if you ever have to sell, some won't buy just due to that no matter how wonderful the rest of your property is.


----------



## hiddensprings

We had some electric easements on our property for above ground stuff. I just called the electric company before we fenced to get their needs to access. They said just have one gate that was wide enough for one of their bigger utility trucks to get in if they ever had too. They didn't care if we locked it or not. We just had to give them access if they needed it. Small town, I knew the guys, so it was easy


----------



## painterswife

Is it an underground easement or overhead? Our lines are underground and they have not been on our property since they put in our power lines.


----------



## Seth

Two main transmission lines run through my main farm and a substation (about 1.5 acres) on another farm. Utility company comes and goes as needed and has ALWAYS gone out of their way to be a good neighbor. The farm with the substaion has a perimeter livestock fence that the only gate is off of their ROW and a few years back I was wintering brood cows there, the road in got cut up, rutted and so muddy it was almost impassable, utility inspector came in one day while I was there and we visited, talked about how nasty it was and the next week, a grading crew came in and fixed and rocked the road. No charge to me, he wrote it up as imperative to maintain access in case of power failure at the station. Seth


----------



## GTX63

Landowner just up and across the road has a very large piece of property, all timber. 30’ off the road is an easement, 60’ wide I believe. He has trails that come out of the timber just behind the easement tree line, so they cannot be seen from the road.
It is bush hogged once or twice a year but I have no idea who does it. I’d prefer to not have one but that would be the best scenario for me.


----------



## mml373

Thanks, all. The right of way didn't stop me from making an offer. These are lower voltage lines, thankfully not the high voltage stuff, and it appears as though the utility has never been out.


----------



## GTX63

Two situations where easements would be a deal breaker?

I know of a couple people who have bought old farm houses. The farms owning the land surrounding them has barns and silos right next to the property. There are easements either right down the driveway or next to it. I wouldn't want somebody using my driveway or accessing my property so frequently.
Oil rigs. My wife's uncle has a couple pumps on a lease at the back of his property. Company is supposed to maintain and leave little to no footprint, lol. Muddy rut filled lanes are cut wherever whenever one of their trucks comes onto their land. It is not worth the money.


----------



## AmericanStand

Sometimes snowmobilers and other ATVs will use a powerline easement as a trail


----------



## painterswife

AmericanStand said:


> Sometimes snowmobilers and other ATVs will use a powerline easement as a trail


They can't legally on private land. They are not a party to the easement.

I am very up to date on easements and who can use them and what for. Here in Wyoming, a large portion of easements are for access to your property across someone else's property. That does not give a third party the right to use that easement.


----------



## AmericanStand

Yes I agree totally but the OP was asking for things to look out for .
Unfortunately not everyone is a good in law abiding Citizen and sometimes people make honest mistakes. 
To reduce problems I suggest clearly marking easement entrance points as private property no trespassing and making a substantial gate 
Yes a determined person can still get in but I’m not sure you can actually fit someone out of something they want to get into


----------



## mml373

Yeah, the ATV thing is not an issue on the land I'm considering. No trails, and if they're ATVing on my cattle pastures they're gonna have a bigger problem than they're ready to deal with.


----------



## AmericanStand

We’ve had a threat or two on the subject here before


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Once a utility easement is already there, you have no say in it. You would have to look up what the original easement said.

Most around here allow a _ foot wide easement. While you can use the land under the electric line - crops, livestock, etc, you are NOT allowed to put any kind of permanent building on the easement. Fences are allowed, but must have gates so their equipment can get through.

Most easements allow if the power company has to come in and run over your crop, you are to be compensated for crop damage. (Not sure who exactly determines the monetary "damage" done.

It's really no big deal.


----------



## GTX63

Typical easement as shown around us.
Depending on the frequency or storms/power outages, you might see a poacher before you see a utility truck.


----------



## mml373

I contacted the utility today to find the easement is 15 feet either side of the electric line. I think these kinds of easements are pretty standard for places where underground lines aren't run, and the utility won't come on property without contacting me first (except in dire emergency such as downed line), and only will come on for maintenance (ensuring tree limbs are not close), otherwise. My grandmother's farm had a power line all the way from the road to the barn, and I bet there was an easement for that.

Anyway, I really don't have a problem with it and as of today we're on contract with the seller. HOORAY!!!


----------

